
MIT OpenCourseWare pilots study groups with OpenStudy - samratjp
http://tofp.wordpress.com/2010/08/03/mit-opencourseware-pilots-study-groups-with-openstudy/
======
limist
If they setup OpenStudy for 6.001 SICP, I wonder how many HNers would sign up?
I'll raise my hand first.

~~~
shadowfiend
By the way, I don't know if anyone mentioned this, but there is now a study
group on OpenStudy for SICP at
[http://openstudy.com/channels/MIT+6.001+Structure+and+Interp...](http://openstudy.com/channels/MIT+6.001+Structure+and+Interpretation+of+Computer+Programs%2C+Spring+2005)
. Moreover, joining OpenStudy no longer requires an invite (it used to, though
incoming links from MIT were automatically assigned invites).

------
TheThomas
This is similar to a product that my cofounder and I are developing:
<http://hootcourse.com/>

